# Rolex Watches



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

Before some of you start shouting, I would like to know the split in feelings about Rolex watches and

the image they project to you when you see someone wearing one. Yes they are expensive but money

does not buy class.

On another post I posted the following to see what people felt, I would now like to bring my question to

a wider audience.

'Came across this the other day, sums up Rolex for me.

ROLEX GMT 18K YG O/PERPETUAL DATE GMT-MASTER II GENTS

FleaBay: Item number: 200220540426

Very new money, best left for lottery winners and those that sell drugs and pimp women.'

Plus 'Footballers' - as added by mrteatime.

Please state your views (without getting over excited).

Thanks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmm.....what really put me off them was seeing a then 18 year old beckham and the rest of the man u youth team wearing them.....

although i can see the appeal after having handled a couple, i dont really get it The merc hands are a turn off, as is the price  But i know that its all relative anyway......i like monsters, others don't, and like the owners of a rollie, i couldn't give a feck what anyone else thought of any of the watches i own or post comment on


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

My 710's sisters ex boyfriend used to buy them just because it was a Rolex, thats what irritates me, much the same with the fashion brands really.

A lot of people think they are _the_ best watches in the world, money no object what would you buy sort of thing.

Im not really a fan though


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

It is not the watch that makes a person classy...it so much more...like a Rolex on Rooney is NOT classy...







....ha canÂ´t be classy!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

But that watch is not representative of all their products, auction 370050684260 is an iconic design, it's wonderful and not an awful lot of money.

Good brand, good heritage, good marketing, good residuals and with a broad range of watches appealing a broad range of people, surely a good thing? :blink:

A guy who has "made it" made and wants the world to know, well, why shouldn't he be proud to own that watch, he's earned it. He'd probably buy a Roller too, a Mont Blanc pen and an Ozwald Boateng suit, are they bad things too? You don't have to understand something to covet it and to gain pleasure from it.

My brother-in-law would love it but I'd take the Explorer. Both Rolex's


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

minkle said:


> A lot of people think they are _the_ best watches in the world, money no object what would you buy sort of thing.


You've hit the nail on the head IMO. Rolex are, like it or not, the most aspirational watch brand there is. Ask a selection of people what watch they would wear if money was no object and I guarentee most will say a Rolex (note - not a particular model, just "a Rolex"). This is marketing at it's best (or worst, delete as appropriate) working - and owes a lot to the brands long and successful history. That doesn't mean they're not fabulous watches however (IMO they are pretty damn good)

Rich


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Toshi said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people think they are _the_ best watches in the world, money no object what would you buy sort of thing.
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Can open worms everywhere! - As above its the person not the watch but as watches go Rolex are classy imho & if money was no object I'd certainly have a few

As money isn't no object I cant see myself ever buying one - I'll stick with the Marathon, RLT's etc which offer ME better value for money (until I win the lottery )

Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I think 99% of watch enthusiasts who won the lottery and who previously found reason to make derogative comments about Rolex, would be straight down the Rolex dealers after picking up their new Merc.

I have never owned a Rolex Explorer but have had a Zeno *replica*  and all that did was make me want the Rolex even more.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I've heard the same argument countless times about countless products. A while ago I was into fountain pens in a big way and heard lots of people slagging of Montblancs in much the same way. Yes, there are pens out there that are every bit as good as MBs (Pelikan, Omas, DaniTrio, good ol' Sheaffer etc.). You know what? Montblanc is the only one that has 'Montblanc" written on it. They work very hard at _making you feel good about your purchase_ - and when you've got one, it feels _goood_. :drool:

Interestingly, I don't use my MBs because I love another pen :wub: and we are now inseparable. But I love 'em, just the same. It's bollocks, really... but that's what, at the end of the day, our Capitalist system has brought us too. We love _stuff_. Urgh... I'm so depressed now.


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

I am not suggesting they are not well made and they will give good accurate service for years.

I am more interested in the image they project to you, what people assume (probably quite wrongly)

when they see somebody wearing one.

I can honestly say if I won the lottery or had the money I would not buy one, because I would never

wear it. I might buy one or two purely for investment purposes, that would not be like buying a watch

that would purely be buying an investment.

My first big (in the thousands rather than the hundreds) watch purchase is likely to be an IWC.

I also like Sinn's but not the U1 as that looks like they are made from technical lego.

I wear a Strela to work and various Monsters (automatics and kinetics) at the weekend.

I have a 36 that after wearing everyday for 2 weeks I now wear only on nights out.

I have 'discovered' Glycines recently and have always liked most Omegas.

I don't like Graham's (especially the Swordfish and the ones with kettle tops welded to the side of the

case), Tag Heuer's, Swatch's (Xmas cracker contents), anything with an over busy face that you cannot

quickly and easily read the time from. Some of the Breitlings seem to try and pack far too much on a watch

face.

I started 'liking' watches when I started scuba diving through dive watches, I never wore a watch until

I was 32 ! My taste is now moving to Aviator style watches and Poljots/Strelas, I have an incoming

Vostok Europe that I have fancied for quite a while.

I think Rolex has become the Porsche of the watch world, well engineered but undoubtedly new money.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Interesting thread, personally I never thought I would have a Rolex in my collection but earlier this year I decided to treat myself to a one off purchase and I was lucky enough to acquire a Sea Dweller. Now why did I go for the Rolex over any other watch, yes some of it came down to the brand, I wanted to see what this brand is all about, the quality, the feel to the watch etc etc and the only way of doing this is by wearing one of their watches. (This is the same principle that I use when I want to learn about other watch manufactures from Seiko, O&W and even our own RLT) And yes Iâ€™m impressed with the build quality, I know the braceletâ€™s always come up and has room for improvement but besides that the rest of the watch I donâ€™t think I can find a fault with it.

As for what watch Iâ€™d buy If I won the lottery, TBH I donâ€™t think it would be a Rolex it would be a load them  along with all the rest of the watches that I want to own


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

squareleg said:


> Interestingly, I don't use my MBs because I love another pen :wub: and we are now inseparable. But I love 'em, just the same. It's bollocks, really... but that's what, at the end of the day, our Capitalist system has brought us too. We love _stuff_. Urgh... I'm so depressed now.


  Is there a name for pen collecting :huh: Don't be depressed, it's the system not you, it's not your fault.

I still don't see how Rolex can be disliked with such a varied range, from reserved tasteful to bling, I like some (a lot) I dislike others. Right now I dislike ALL Zeniths, that range is new money, not Rolex's.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I like some models of Rolex and I'm not keen on others. If I had the money, I'd go for either an Explorer, a Milgauss or the Sub. I can appreciate the often imitated classic design and their heritage. I love some of the vintage pieces I've seen too.

I'm not interested in being seen with a genuine Rolex, in fact if I had one I'd rather people think it was a fake just as long as I got personal pleasure from wearing it myself.

A.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Tricky one this, I have bought four Rolex in the last 10 years, sold two and bought another two last year after trying another couple of watches. Some people think they are fakes and some think you are just being flash. Actually no more than a couple of weeks ago I let someone go after a conversation letting them think my 50th Sub was a fake. Truth be told I like quality and although there are better and more expensive Rolex's for me are timelesss classics and at a sort of reasonable price. I get more coments when I wear my U Boat. On top of all that if things take a down turn I can cash them in and probably end up with as much if not more than I paid for them which is more than can be said for some other brands even more expensive than Rolex. After a quick clean up making it look like new I recently sold a 1978 Pepsi GMT for a good bit more than I paid for it and it was still ticking as good as new. Unfortunately I am tempted to agree with the comment that when people put them down for whatever reason it's usually because 9 time out of ten they have never owned one, ask any Porsche owner and they are likely to tell you a similar story ^_^

For the price I paid for both my last two Rolex's I could have bought a second hand Mondeo :lol:

B.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

salmonia said:


> It is not the watch that makes a person classy...it so much more...like a Rolex on Rooney is NOT classy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.....although not Rolex all are to my taste, a Rolex worn by a chav is still a Rolex, and the chav is still a chav


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

imo way overpriced and overrated ,if i won the lottery i'd be looking at glashutte.AP and many other brands rather than a rolex


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Over the course of the last 8 years or so I've owned 4:

1. A Datejust that I bought on a whim, never wore it, it just sat on my winder for 18 months, I then flipped it.

2. A gold shell Date, I liked this watch a lot, but only wore it on a few occasions, so it was flipped after around a year.

3. A 5513, had this for all of an hour, one minute it was on my wrist the next I've no clue .. don't miss the watch, but do the flipability!

4. A month or so back bought a no-date sub on impulse & the watch is growing on me ..

One thing I can say is that you cannot deny the quality or the looks of Rolex, they are iconic & I think they will remain so. Hence they have class, irrespective of who or whom wears them. If you like 'em great, if you don't then also great! WIS & non-WIS have all heard of them (great marketing).


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, it's all very difficult isn't it ?

A few random thoughts -

1) Overpriced ? Well, certainly very very expensive for what you get.

2) Exclusive ? No ! This is where Rolex have been so successful - they are the BMW of the watch world; they have succeeded in creating a mass market luxury brand. Good for them. Very clever.

3) Wonderful watches ? Depends on the model. I like the simplicity of my 40 year-old Precision, though not the scratchy bracelet. I got it to see what it would be like to own a Rolex without spending tooo much money on it. I HATE the child's toy look of most of the current new lines and wouldn't dream of buying one if they were 100th of the price. I do like the Milgauss though - very much. But it's above my emotional limit price for a watch (hmmm - wonder what that is ?).

4) Chav image ? It's pretty complex isn't it ? I guess I do come across people sometimes - Loadsamoney types or wannabes - who move in circles where other similar folk really will think more of them for wearing an expensive watch.

They are shalow and I diskard them as Molesworth would say.

I also know a lot of very good, decent, honest, non-flash-git salt of the earth types who chose to treat themselves and - thanks to Rolex's brand image - decided a rolex would be a treat.

5) I get more pleasure right now from wearing my O & W Big Time because I know I am not likely to see anyone else wearing one any time soon (and it'll be really interesting if I do).

6) I can't think of a number 6.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

When you think about it, Rolex is actually pretty much understated in it's styles and in reality it's unlikely that the football players , on the big money are more likely to be sporting a blinged out Jacobs than a Rolex, to quiet, even the 18k Datona's probably are only bought by people who know quality when they see it. Just have a look around your town centre what the local chavs are wearing, fake Jacobs and D&G tops aplenty but not many rolex copies so I don't think it is a chav thing.

B.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

gallch said:


> 5) I get more pleasure right now from wearing my O & W Big Time because I know I am not likely to see anyone else wearing one any time soon (and it'll be really interesting if I do).


Don't get me wrong I still get the upmost pleasure out of wearing my other watches, especilly things like my RLT, Sinn etc. as like you've already said your never really going to see another one in public to often :yes:

Edit: At the end of the day, it dosen't matter what the thing cost it's the pleaure that you get from wearing it  and if I really needed the cash they'd be the first things to go...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

And don't forget that, in buying a new Rolex, you're supporting 'good causes' :thumbsup:

The Rolex company is a trust and all profits are distributed to charities


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Over priced and over rated and worn by many a chav :huh:

Good quality watch, suffering from it's own succes, if that makes any sense :blink: :blink: :blink:

I have actually owned one a 2004 explorer. Makes feels embarrashed admitting that.

Funny they stir a fierce debate.....

Only one way to sort it...........*FIGHT* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I personally find some of their models a bit flashier than I like, but my SD is the best watch I've ever owned. The quality of the thing is astounding & it's very accurate.

It does make me feel good wearing it & whilst it wasn't cheap, it will hold it's value well.

I'd say in the main - Class


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

I think this question cannot be answered just based on the Brand Name. It seems to be a bit more specific to the model.

IMO the GMT master is a cracking watch but when you add the gold and the stupid gems, like the model on the fleabay link it looks like someting out of a christmas cracker and a very cheap cracker at that.

I think the thing with Rolex is to stick to the classic models, ie Submariner, Sea Dweller, GMT Master, Explorer etc but stick with steel cases and bracelets. The ensures a classic look. Anything else is as tacky as it gets irrespective of price tag.

If they are worth the money is another thing, I own a vintage Air King and love it. I have looked at Sea Dweller and a Submariner in the past but couldn't justify the outlay and ended up with a Seamaster and Doxa and still had change.

Jon


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

bristolboozer said:


> I think this question cannot be answered just based on the Brand Name. It seems to be a bit more specific to the model.
> 
> IMO the GMT master is a cracking watch but when you add the gold and the stupid gems, like the model on the fleabay link it looks like someting out of a christmas cracker and a very cheap cracker at that.
> 
> ...


Great balanced post Jon...

IMO I think you have hit the nail on the head with your comments


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I know this is a little of topic but I would like to say that I don`t have a problem with Rolex watches, they are obviously well made & do have an excellent heritage.

However I personally wouldn`t pay the amount of money they go for, now if I had the money spare & could get a good sub (or similar) for no more then Â£1000 I might consider it.

It is strange to me that some people feel that if you like the look of a Rollie then only a Rollie will do.

I know that some would find this impossible to believe but even if I did somehow get a Precision or a Submariner I would most likely still keep my Zeno & Alphas.

Now before you scoff and say " you`d feel different if you actually owned one" I should say that I have been & am in a similar situation

I currently have a collection of approx 150 old cameras including 8 Leicas but I also have 5 Russian & 1 Japanese Leica copies, I also have 3 Zeiss RF Contaxs & 4 Russian Kiev versions, a Rolliflex TLR plus an English Microcord, Czech Flexaret & a couple of Japanese Yashica TLRs etc, etc.

I`ve also owned a BMW R80 & a number of Russian Dnepr & Ural outfits.

The thing that some people sadly don`t seem to understand is that there are those (& I have known many myself) who just like these things be they watches, cameras or whatever, regardless of whether they are cheap & cheerful or prestigious & expensive, original or copies (there are at least two books dedicted to Leica copies).

So if you want & can afford a Rolex great, but don`t put down those who like the style but can`t afford or want to buy a genuine one & instead go for a copy be it an Alpha, Zeno MkII or whatever.

Mind you I`m also not that impressed by inverted snobbery either









To sum up as a respected forum member said to me today on this subject "I think a well rounded view is best" :wink2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mac, you are right in your last point... a well rounded view is best. Im not saying I always have one and some people will agrue theyve owned more watches and been collecting longer, but I will say that you all see most of my new arrivals and many will know that I have a few Rolex's right now and yet I still have a couple of Seikos and many others from the lower priced brands, vintage and modern. They all get wrist time... my wirst bears no snobbery. I enjoy all watches (well most  ) and dont understand why people feel so badly about one single brand. Its not like theyve been wronged by the brand, Rolex didnt run off with your girlfriend did they? dent your car and drive off without leaving a note? c'mon.... If you just dont like the image portrayed, then good for you, but why should that put others off buying it? Chavs wear Burberry, I dont feel bad towards that brand but I also wouldnt bother buying it as they dont do stuff I want and so I just buy elsewhere, I dont moan about the brand or abuse people who choose to wear it. Wow, isnt that easier than getting stressed up and moaning how its over priced and blinging /crass and new money its is... FWIW, Chavs also wear huge Breitling Bentlys, I dont see anyone moaning about them on here....

One thing that really does irk me is the word 'overpriced' whenever Rolex comes up for discussion. I wish I could put an end to that right now. *Get real guys.... All watches are overpriced*. *End of*. You can get a good timekeeper digital for free with cornflakes, so spending Â£50 on a homage is also spending more than you need... get a grip people, we collect beacuse of other fatcors, price/value has little to do with it other than what you can and will afford to enjoy your hobby. So, do you really think Rolex make any more money of us than IWC/Omega/Tag/{insert your fave brand here}??? Watches are sold along the same plan as jewelery, ie huge mark up. So you need to remember that if you looked at what the cost prices of the actual watches were you would be amazed and saddened. Once you factor in the dealer network, warranty, advertising, development, packaging/transport, sponsorship etc etc then the cost of the item rises naturally to cover all those costs.

So please, as mac said 'take a rounded view....'


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Everyone except Mark please ignore this post...



MarkF said:


> Is there a name for pen collecting


Hi Mark - and apologies for not replying sooner... pen collecting comes under the general term of "Stylophilia", which is really "admiration of" pens, of course, and nothing to do with the gathering of the things!

Nick


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Agree with Jon nuff said.

Martin


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

ditto


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree with the person that said they are the BMW of the watch world, undoubtledy some of the best made watches in the world... But Christ they're boring. I also don't like them because they are a cliche, if you ask a 6 year old boy to name an expensive watch he would say Rolex. Finally I don't actually like divers, I think there are far more interesting chronos than the Daytona, and I don't like the style of the Oyster which means I don't I don't even covet a wacth in the style of a Rolex.

If I were to come into an inordinately large amount of money I would look at getting an IWC Portugese, a Patek Calatrava or a Breguet...

... I'm such a pompous git!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

one thing i want to make straight ,i dont have any problems with anyone buying or wearing rolex ,each to there own,personally they dont do any models i like tho im sure othes like them.

however in response to jons quote (and im not trying to cause an argument jon  )



> One thing that really does irk me is the word 'overpriced' whenever Rolex comes up for discussion. I wish I could put an end to that right now. Get real guys.... All watches are overpriced. End of.


yes ,all watches are over priced ,just some more than others  ,

i've held many a rolex and know ppl that own them (and very happy they are too ) ,tho my personal view is still the cost is no where near justified (you can get just as well built watches alot cheaper) ,tho as stated before, kudos to the rolex marketing team.

i guess it all comes down whether you are happy to buy a name and are happy to top money for it at the same time.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

one thing i want to make straight ,i dont have any problems with anyone buying or wearing rolex ,each to there own,personally they dont do any models i like tho im sure othes like them.

however in response to jons quote (and im not trying to cause an argument jon  )



> One thing that really does irk me is the word 'overpriced' whenever Rolex comes up for discussion. I wish I could put an end to that right now. Get real guys.... All watches are overpriced. End of.


yes ,all watches are over priced ,just some more than others  ,

i've held many a rolex and know ppl that own them (and very happy they are too ) ,tho my personal view is still the cost is no where near justified (you can get just as well built watches alot cheaper) ,tho as stated before, kudos to the rolex marketing team.

i guess it all comes down whether you are happy to buy a name and are happy to pay top money for it at the same time.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Come on chaps - this has degenerated (predictably) into price again. Its bog all to do with price, the guy asked about Class or chav.

Put it this way - if Sir Alan Sugar started wearing a Jacob, would that make him look a Chav? I doubt it cos he would not be wearing a white shell suit, trainers and baseball cap. It is a chavvy watch, but it would not make Sir Alan a chav. So when he wears his Rolex Daytona does that make him look like a Chav? No. for the same reasons. In fact - I suspect that even if he did start wearing a shell suit and trainers, he would still do it in a classy way and still manage not to look like a chav.

"Class" and "Chav" are very different things: Chav is something you are - if you are "chavvy" you can try hard not to be, but inevitably you will get it wrong and you will be found out. A bit like making the effort to wear a posh frock, but still saying "innit" after every loose collection of words, strung together haphazardly and intended to be taken as a sentence, innit?

Class however, is something you just are or just have. You either inherit it, or it takes years of work to get it and make it look pretty effortless - and more to the point you always know "class" when you see it. "Chav" shouts at you, but in my mind "Class" just whispers, and "real class" is silent.

To answer the question then; All manufacturers - I suppose - can make classy watches and chavvy watches. Classy persons and chavvy persons can then choose to purchase either a classy watch or a chavvy watch. *But whatever you buy - it won't change who you are.*

Looking at Rolex's model range, they do some very classy pieces - Seadweller, Submariner, Explorer and in particular the Daytona. If there was ever a classy watch in Rolex's range - it would be the standard, stainless steel, white dialled Daytona. But they also produce some frankly awful ***** chavvy watches too. One that immediately springs to mind is that bloody awful leapard print, diamond encrusted Daytona.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Stanford said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > It is not the watch that makes a person classy...it so much more...like a Rolex on Rooney is NOT classy...
> ...


Hear hear. If I won the lottery, Rolex will be the first on my lists.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> All manufacturers - I suppose - can make classy watches and chavvy watches.


Is that true? That a watch can start off being chavvy even before the chavs have adopted it? :huh:

Always amazed at how much emotion these repeating Rolex topics generate. Doesn't seem to happen, to this level, with any other brand. Cant figure it out. :blink:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > All manufacturers - I suppose - can make classy watches and chavvy watches.
> ...


Tell me about it I'm closer to getting the cleanex :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

im no expert on rolex......its just the merc hands form me that i wouldn't be able to get along with....plus the size.......do they do a rolly thats 42mm+?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> im no expert on rolex......its just the merc hands form me that i wouldn't be able to get along with....plus the size.......do they do a rolly thats 42mm+?


The new Deep Sea comes in at 43mm :yes:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > im no expert on rolex......its just the merc hands form me that i wouldn't be able to get along with....plus the size.......do they do a rolly thats 42mm+?
> ...


whats it look like phil??? cant access any other sites at the mo....on me mobile


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


It looks lovely :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Only jokeing here's a couple of pics


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Only jokeing here's a couple of pics


now that....i think i could live with


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Only jokeing here's a couple of pics
> ...


you get a lot of plastic movement holder for your money Shawn


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have changed recently there was only going to be 2 choices to spend my spare couple of grand on when i get it variuos omegas or my u-boat flightdeck to be a little different although everyone seems to be into these now .

but all of a sudden sea dwellers and even brietling super ocean heritage are looking like the nicest watches out there at the moment.

all i need to do now is start likeing daily mail readers and im a changed man.

jason.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

nursegladys said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Yeah but you also get a shed load of metal, the watch comes in at 222gms and can withstand 2.98 metric tonnes of water pressure :tongue2:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

The new Deep Sea just looks all out of proportion .. the classic oyster case has been bastardised, the extra totally pointless text & worse of all the price of the thing ..


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

They have what is regarded as one of the best movements by watchmakers. Then on the other hand my watchmaker who came from Rolex says does not matter all high beat movements chew themselves out pretty fast. So I guess metal and glass are just that with no magic metal or glass (jewels). Its what feels great on the wrist and is good for you.

I gave my Port chrono a ride the other day when I was picking up pieces at the watchmakers. The owner stopped in his tracks when he saw it, also the Leeds pocket piece needed the glass resecured, both caught his eye. It was a response I have never seen from him. I am not sure Rolex now delivers that type of wow factor and a good part of that is clones and the saturation of divers or watches with various rotating things about the case in the market.

Just my honest 2 cents.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

fugly crown guards and that text on the chapter









Was actually in town today and looking at some rollies and I still don't think there is one I actually like.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> fugly crown guards and that text on the chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful Paul, there are some who would stone you for suggesting they were less then perfect


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there is no such thing as perfection Mac,


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

To pinch a thread from another topic...i think Rolex's are like *MARMITE* :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> there is no such thing as perfection Mac,


I know that Paul but there do appear to be those who consider it almost heresy to suggest such a notion 

BTW as I mentioned before I do actually like Rolex watches :yes:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 710 has an aunt who married into money and she (the aunt not the 710) has a ladies dia date (I think) and her husband has a sub, one of the fugly gold blue ones.

I asked them why they bought Rolexes and they both said that it's because what everyone who has money does! She even had the dealers order hers in to her custom design as they didn't have the exact dial / diamond / bracelet combo she wanted!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I was going to stay out of this thread.... 

A while ago someone said that 2 kinds of people buy Rolex, the kind who now nothing about watches, and the kind who know a lot about watches, both sets of people buy them for completly different reasons......


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I asked them why they bought Rolexes and they both said that it's because what everyone who has money does! She even had the dealers order hers in to her custom design as they didn't have the exact dial / diamond / bracelet combo she wanted!


But is that wrong? They bought something that gives them pleasure :blink:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I was going to stay out of this thread....
> 
> A while ago someone said that 2 kinds of people buy Rolex, the kind who now nothing about watches, and the kind who know a lot about watches, both sets of people buy them for completly different reasons......


I knew you couldn't, just waiting for Jot to see it now. 

That quoted phrase makes a lot of sense.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I asked them why they bought Rolexes and they both said that it's because what everyone who has money does! She even had the dealers order hers in to her custom design as they didn't have the exact dial / diamond / bracelet combo she wanted!
> ...


Nothing wrong at all Mark, it just amused me that he bought the watch only because the Captain of the golf club had one! Mind you I doubt very much that anything on this earth gives the 710's aunt any pleasure! h34r:


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

OK - we have drifted off topic again (and I was to blame a bit).

IMO it is NOT just Rolex that has both classy and chavvy watches in its range. Omega have some awful blinged up versions of their classics.

And here's a question - can a man's watch EVER have diamonds on it without looking chavvy ?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

gallch said:


> OK - we have drifted off topic again (and I was to blame a bit).
> 
> IMO it is NOT just Rolex that has both classy and chavvy watches in its range. Omega have some awful blinged up versions of their classics.
> 
> And here's a question - can a man's watch EVER have diamonds on it without looking chavvy ?


What he said

They certainlly make some watches which appeal to chavs etc, but just because you wear a Rolex doesn't automatically make you a chav.

I personally am just a pimp who does a bit of drug dealing on the side


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

gallch said:


> And here's a question - can a man's watch EVER have diamonds on it without looking chavvy ?


Depends if your buying :rofl:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't see the BMW idea at all, Beemers are ten a penny and whatever the hype, worthless after a few years, one of my bosses lost in excess of Â£20K on a 5 series and have you seen the prices of 7's at the moment you'd be mad to anti up the cash for a new one. You have to hand it to BMW marketing for selling at the price they do.

I was out and about last weekend and could't count the number of BMW's I saw where as even with a keen eye I only saw three Rolex's on wrists and one of those looked a bit dubious and one was on "M's" wrist :lol: .

B.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> I personally am just a pimp who does a bit of drug dealing on the side


 We`ve got a confession Cammy.* Book him!!*









:lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rolex have a reputation for being chavvy crap till you own one yourself


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Rolex have a reputation for being chavvy crap till you own one yourself


Didn`t I read somehwere that Carshalton is over run with Chavs? :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Rolex have a reputation for being chavvy crap till you own one yourself
> ...


Wallington


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thinking about it... how can Chavs afford real Rolex and Burberry? Surely theyre all wearing fakes? and if theyre not theyre either pop idols or dealers, so its should be easy for the cops to pick em up and lock em up? Or did I miss something....?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> Rolex have a reputation for being chavvy crap till you own one yourself


Spot on :boxing:


----------



## Shikar (Feb 10, 2008)

No doubt about it, alot of oiks buy Rolex simply because they've heard of it... Similarly alot of oiks send their kids to Eton simply because its the only school they've heard of it. That doesn't make either worthless in their own right...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


It used to be such a nice place 30 years ago 

Mind you that was when my family & I used to live nearby, no wonder it`s gone down hill since we left


----------

